# Control de temperatura usando valvulas e intercambiador de calor



## Frank Frankus (Abr 29, 2009)

Gente! q tal!

Necesito la ayuda de todos ustedes colaboradores!
Estoy en un proyecto que consiste en el control de temperatura de aceite que sale por una tubería para una planta en Piura (peru).

El sistema consiste en lo siguiente:

Un intercambiador de calor al que entra aceite a 100°C aprox. y sale a 45°C (esta temperatura final puede variar y deberá poder ser modificada al gusto del usuario). 
El intercambiador funciona con agua a temperatura atmosférica y lógicamente sale a una temperatura mayor. 

El control consiste en un sensor de temperatura a la salida de la tubería de aceite conectado a un controlador el cual va a abrir o cerrar una válvula que rige sobre el caudal de agua que va a ingresar al intercambiador. Si la temperatura aumenta, la válvula se abre dejando pasar mas caudal y viceversa. 

Los detalles del control son los siguientes:

-	La temperatura final no debería variar mas de + - 1°C
-	El tiempo en que demora mientras cambia la temperatura es de 1-2 minutos (no es tan critico, además, tenemos componentes mecánicos que demoran en reaccionar)
-	Se necesita tener una salida hacia un SCADA para monitorear el proceso.
-	Tanto la temperatura de salida como el caudal de entrada pueden variar mientras las planta esta prendida.
-	La salida del sensor es 4-20mA
-	La entrada del posicionador que regula la válvula es 4-20mA 

Mi pregunta es, que control debería utilizar? un PID? un PI? habrá algún controlador especifico para controlar temperaturas? Sabrá que marcas están en el mercado? Existe alguno de estos equipos siendo utilizados actualmente en alguna planta de ALICORP? O será mejor utilizar un pequeño PLC? Como encuentro los parámetros de control PID (Ti, Kc…)?

Muchas gracias por el tiempo de todos! estoy a la espera de su respuesta.


  Frank Frankus DJ e ingeniero electronico


----------



## Frank Frankus (Abr 30, 2009)

Nadie sabe sobre equipos de control tales como PID?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

Frank Frankus dijo:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es, que control debería utilizar? un PID? un PI? habrá algún controlador especifico para controlar temperaturas? Sabrá que marcas están en el mercado? Existe alguno de estos equipos siendo utilizados actualmente en alguna planta de ALICORP? O será mejor utilizar un pequeño PLC? Como encuentro los parámetros de control PID (Ti, Kc…)?



Para saber exactamente si usar un PI o un PID habría que modelar la planta y simularla para ver que tipo de respuesta tiene. Como va a ser un lío encontrar el modelo, lo más facil es ensayar la planta en lazo abierto con un escalón en el caudal y luego otro en la temperatura y ajustar la respuesta con un modelo de primer o segundo orden mas un retardo de primer orden, depediendo de que se vea en la salida como respuesta a este escalón. Ese es el procedimiento típico de identificación en planta, a menos que sepas que es una planta altamente no lineal y con muchos acoples.

Con este modelo y un poco de simulación vas a saber que tipo exacto de controlador necesitas y si te hace falta compensar el retardo o si el control es aceptable con él en el lazo pero sin compensar. De la misma forma vas a encontrar los parámetros iniciales del PID, iniciales porque es seguro que el modelo tiene diferencias con la planta real...y el ajuste final lo hacés una vez en línea.

Otra forma es hacerlo todo por prueba y error, pero te va a llevar mucho tiempo y con la planta funcionando en línea y vas a necesitar aplicarle escalones de caudal y/o de temperatura para el ajuste...y no sé si eso será factible. En resumen, el metodo por prueba y error mas seguro es:
1- Desactivar la parte I y la parte D del PID, y poner la ganancia proporcional (Kp) en un valor bajo.
2- Poner la planta en operación y ajustar la Kp en mas o menos para reducir el error de estado estacionario sin que el sistema se vuelva inestable. Puede tener una pequeña sobreelongación en la subida del escalón, pero no mas que eso.
3- Una vez ajustada la Kp lo mejor posible, tratar de eliminar el error de estado estacionario ajustando la constante integral. Ojo con esto por que si te pasas el sistema se vuelve oscilatorio, y además, si el controlador no tiene anti-windup te va a costar un buen rato cerrar la vávula...
4- Una vez ajustada la parte integral, le damos a la parte derivativa para acelerar la respuesta y planchar las sobre-elongaciones de la curva de actuación de la vávula.
5- Goto 2 hasta que funcione OK, por que los ajustes interactúan entre sí.

Por último, lo que puedes hacer es usar un PID con autosintonía, pero la planta debe permitir (casi seguro que esta si lo hace) la aplicación de pequeños disturbios y ruido en la referencia.

IMPORTANTE:
Por la forma en la que preguntas, me parece que nunca has hecho control automático en forma seria, por que conocerías esos procedimientos ya que son estándard. Si tienes acceso a algún especialista en control automático, convérsalo con él, por que si le escapas al ajuste inicial del controlador, dependiendo de la planta, podrías tener serios inconvenientes...

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 30, 2009)

esta claro que tendras que usar un plc,y no denaciado pequeño,yo te recomendaria el CJ1 de onron,que al ser modular te sera mejor....lo puedes vincular al scada y todo lo que veo que te hace falta...(en cuanto al control PID tu mismo lo puedes generar en el programa del plc )..saludos.


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 4, 2009)

Muchas Gracias por sus respuesta. Me ayudo bastante, sinemabargo quisiera hacer las siguientes preguntas adicionales.
Primero, gracias Ezavalla, si tienes razon, recien acabo de egresar de la universidad y acabo de ingresar a trabajar. Ahora justo estoy investigando como sacar los parametros. Tu crees que me puedas aconsejar alguna pagina web o libro donde se vea esto a mas detalle? (seria excelente una pagina web porque de la oficina no puedo salir tan seguido).
Segundo, gracias Daniel! Si... ya me quedo claro eso del PLC, al final la planta ya tiene un PLC s7-400 de Siemmens asi que ya no es problema, sinembargo mi gran pregunta es.. como podria hacer el programa? tendras algun ejemplo que me lo podria facilitar?
Se programar muy bien en lenguaje ladder y ya he visto el manual del S7-400 pero no entiendo como hacer un control. Si me pudieran dar información adicional se los agradecria mucho!.

Frank Frankus!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

Frank Frankus dijo:
			
		

> Primero, gracias Ezavalla, si tienes razon, recien acabo de egresar de la universidad y acabo de ingresar a trabajar. Ahora justo estoy investigando como sacar los parametros. Tu crees que me puedas aconsejar alguna pagina web o libro donde se vea esto a mas detalle? (seria excelente una pagina web porque de la oficina no puedo salir tan seguido).



Es que no hay una forma predefinida de como obtener los parámetros del PID que no sea con el conocimiento del modelo de la planta a controlar y la simulación, aunque los valores finales se dan con el control en línea. Por eso te pasé el metodo práctico de ir tocando las constantes una por vez hasta lograr el mejor ajuste, y este es el método que usa todo el planeta para ajustar un PID, a menos que la operación de la planta sea crítica, en cuyo caso....mejor relevá el modelo y simulalo.

Libros hay varios que toquen el tema PID, pero la calibración en mas práctica que teórica. Dos que son particularmente buenos son los de K. Ogata, uno se llama Control Digital y el otro se llama Sistemas de Control Moderno (si es que mi memoria no falla), pero también tocan muchas mas cosas. Hacé una búsqueda en Amazon y fijate que aparece...

No sé ese PLC de Siemens que estas usando, pero hay varios PLC que incluyen controladores PID entre sus módulos básicos, así que habría que ver que trae el tuyo para estar mas seguros sobre cual procedimiento tomar. Si trae un PID con autosintonía, estas casi salvado, por que esos ajustan los parámetros automáticamente aplicando perturbaciones al set-point y *SUELEN* dar buenos resultados.

Saludos!


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 4, 2009)

Gracias Ezavalla por tu temprana respuesta!
Claro! si he visto el OGATA, lo he usado bastante.
Se podria simular la planta sacando MATLAB, pero creo q esto seria bastante dificil ya que no tengo las caracteristicas de los componentes de la planta y aunque los tuviese, se me haria muy dificil poder obtener una ecuacion caracteristica.

Cuando la planta este ensamblada y lista, experimentare con el ingeniero encargado sacar los parametros de control con el metodo que tu propusiste (aunque esto sera en un par de meses todavia). En lo que estoy enfrascado ahorita es en la programacion del PLC. Nisiquiera se que programa utilizar! (aunque soy muy bueno en lenguaje ladder).

Saludos! y gracias por todo. Avisare que tal me fue cuando la planta este lista!

Frank Frankus -Muy agradecido.

PD:Ahora viene otro tema... QUE INTERCAMBIADOR DE CALOR UTILIZAR?!?!
Creare otro post ya que es un tema distinto!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2009)

Frank Frankus dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Ezavalla por tu temprana respuesta!
> Claro! si he visto el OGATA, lo he usado bastante.
> Se podria simular la planta sacando MATLAB, pero creo q esto seria bastante dificil ya que no tengo las caracteristicas de los componentes de la planta y aunque los tuviese, se me haria muy dificil poder obtener una ecuacion caracteristica.
> 
> Cuando la planta este ensamblada y lista, experimentare con el ingeniero encargado sacar los parametros de control con el metodo que tu propusiste (aunque esto sera en un par de meses todavia). En lo que estoy enfrascado ahorita es en la programacion del PLC. Nisiquiera se que programa utilizar! (aunque soy muy bueno en lenguaje ladder).



OK. Recordá también que hay algunas variantes del método "práctico" de ajustar las constantes. Siempre se ajusta primero la parte proporcional, pero luego, según la experiencia personal, algunos tocan primero la parte integral y luego la derivativa, y otros hacen al revés...primero la derivativa y luego la integral. En realidad, da lo exactamente lo mismo cual ajustes primero, pero para plantas de evolución rápida (motores) el control de velocidad generalmente es PD, mientras que para plantas como la tuya, tal vez sea solo PI o P, asi que dependiendo de eso ajustarás primero una o la otra.

Una vez que armes la planta, te recomiendo que hagas una identificación simple basada en un modelo de primer orden mas un retardo, por que generalmente el retardo es atroz para el lazo de control y si llegas a tener retardo en tu lazo...vas a tener SERIOS problemas para ajustar las constantes del PID. Hay formas de salvarlos, pero primero ha que ver si existen (seguro que sí) y que tan grandes son (y esto es los importante).

Saludos!


----------



## electromecanico (May 12, 2009)

muchacho haver si entr todos lo podemos ayudar como dijo tiene le sensor dee temp 4 a 20 ma y  la valvula de control 4 a 20 ma se que hay unos circuitos no muy complicados que lo que buscan el equilibrio de estos dos 4 a 20 y por supuesto con regulaciones yo personalmente no lo tengo pero lo vi por lo cual es facil conseguir la modulacion de la valvula hay unos contrlodores que si consigo el nombre te lo paso los use en una planta tratadora  de ph sensor de acides 4 20 y la salida era 4 20 para una bomba de acido


----------



## Frank Frankus (May 13, 2009)

Voy a utilizar un PLC asi que no hay problema con el control, pero gracias de todos modos


----------

